# WSM Mods



## jirodriguez

OK... so finally did the two mods I have been meaning to make to my WSM. I have been wanting to put in the hole thru grommets so I can feed in the wires for temperature probes....... But being a cheap-skate I really didn't want to shell out $10 or $15 for the ones from Cajun Bandit. So after wasting many afternoons at work (
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) I finally came across parts for repairing lamps, and the rest as they say is history!

Bought 1/8-IP threaded rod ($2.75) at Home Depot and the matching hex nuts ($1.50).


(Sorry not pictures of this part) Drilled two 3/8" holes in WSM, one just below the upper rack and the other just above the lower rack. Drill process was: apply two layers of blue painters tape right were I was going to drill. Hit it with a center punch to keep the drill bit from wandering. Drill holes, then used a chamfering bit to enlarge just a hair and de-burr the holes.

OK... back to pictures. Cut a chunk of the threaded pipe approx. 3/8 long.


Threaded the pipe into the cut hole.... yes threaded, it was such a perfect fit that it threaded in. Then put a nut on the inside and outside of the smoker - mostly for looks. The nuts really don't hold it in place since it threaded in... lol.


Finished look.... did two for now, but I have lots of rod left and lots of nuts, so I could easily make several more if I so desired..... not bad for under $5! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Some of you may recall a while back I had a problem where if my upper rack was loaded with lots of weight and it got pushed all the way to one side it would slip off the supporting bracket and dump everything onto the bottom rack. So I measured across the brackets.... on way was 22-3/8", the other was 22-3/4"..... and my rack is 22-1/2".... so you can see where the problem arose 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I pulled off the nut on the inside of the smoker and put 3 washers between the support bracket and the wall of the smoker. Now I don't have to worry about the rack flipping and dumping a fully loaded pan of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans onto my chicken below and into the water pan! That was not a fun clean-up.


----------



## adiochiro3

clever.  I may adopt this idea with some tweaking.  thanks!


----------



## jirodriguez

Cheap and easy! Two very good things.


----------



## petewoody

I made similar mods to my Char Broil Fat Boy using co-axial cable connectors. I cut off one side pf the connector and drilled out the plastic fittings inside the connectors.


----------



## rickw

Nice idea


----------



## jirodriguez

Got to use the holes for getting my probe in and out for the first time yesterday doing the brisket smoke. Perfect size! If they were smaller I would have had a bit of trouble getting the probe to pass through. Had a little smoke come out the holes at start up, but after that nothing visible.


----------



## figjam

Did these holes affect your cooking temps at all?  They seem small enough that it wouldn't, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## jirodriguez

FIGJAM said:


> Did these holes affect your cooking temps at all?  They seem small enough that it wouldn't, but I figured it couldn't hurt to ask.




 No. they are small enough not to matter. There is a little cap piece you can buy for a couple of cents that would close the hole up if you aren't using it, but I never bother.


----------



## SmokinAl

I cheated & bought the BBQ guru eyelets, they replace the bolts that hold the brackets for the grates.


----------



## pgsmoker64

My main question is, how the heck do you get a temperature probe that has a 90 degree bend in it through the eyelets?!? 

I have searched the world over and cannot find a straight probe, so the only thing the 90 degree probes will be good for is measuring smoker temp not meat temp.

Can anyone help?


----------



## jirodriguez

PGSmoker64 said:


> My main question is, how the heck do you get a temperature probe that has a 90 degree bend in it through the eyelets?!?
> 
> I have searched the world over and cannot find a straight probe, so the only thing the 90 degree probes will be good for is measuring smoker temp not meat temp.
> 
> Can anyone help?


If you use the eyelets I made with the 3/8" lamp rod and cut the rod to approx. 3/4" you can get the 90° bend through without any problems. I have put two 90° probes through one eyelet without any problems.


----------



## pgsmoker64

Thanks.  Now I need to hear from the folks that bought their eyelets!  That's what I did, not for lack of resources just for lack of time.

Bill


----------



## SmokinAl

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks.  Now I need to hear from the folks that bought their eyelets!  That's what I did, not for lack of resources just for lack of time.
> 
> Bill




I bought mine from BBQ Guru & have no problem getting the 90 degree bend thru the hole.


----------



## curious dave

Just got back from Home Depot with the recommended threaded rod and hex nuts. Alas, the rod's' diameter is still too small to allow the collar of the Maverick ET85 probe to slip through. Collar measures 15/32 inches in diameter and the inside diameter of the rod is just 1/4 inch. Does anyone know if there are other, larger sizes of threaded rods?--probably will take a 1/2-inch inside diameter.


----------



## nwdave

Ah, had to look up the ET-85 and I can see the problem.  We're for the most part using ET73's and ET732's which do not have the large cylinder on the end of the probe and slide thru the tube just fine.  You're going to have to get a diameter of the cylinder and go from there.  Yes, they make larger threaded fittings for lamps but they will be harder to find.  You may have to find a specialty lighting store that may have the smaller parts you're looking for.  Or, look on the internet. 

~Dave


----------



## curious dave

I'll start looking. Naturally, I bought the hardest gauge design for this modification. Your mod idea is a good one, though, so I'll keep searching til I find a way to make it work for me (or I might just buy a new gauge -- the easiest answer).


----------



## jirodriguez

curious dave said:


> I'll start looking. Naturally, I bought the hardest gauge design for this modification. Your mod idea is a good one, though, so I'll keep searching til I find a way to make it work for me (or I might just buy a new gauge -- the easiest answer).


You might want to double check at HD or Lowes... I believe there were 2 standard sizes of lamp rod 3/8 dia. and 1/2 dia., if you bought the 3/8 dia. rod try the 1/2. Check the fits before you drill holes in your WSM.


----------



## nwdave

curious dave said:


> I'll start looking. Naturally, I bought the hardest gauge design for this modification. Your mod idea is a good one, though, so I'll keep searching til I find a way to make it work for me (or I might just buy a new gauge -- the easiest answer).


If you still don't come up with a ready solution and decide on new qauge, give Todd Johnson a holler.  He's one of our finer vendors and will fix you up with a sweet gauge (the ET-732) and probably make you a good deal on top of it.


----------



## curious dave

I'll check again at Home Depot -- and bring the probe  with me, as I should have done in the first place. Also, how can I get in touch with Todd? Thanks.


----------



## curious dave

How can I get in touch with Todd? Thanks.


----------



## curious dave

Whoops...forget the Todd question. Should have been sent to someone else. Sorry for the mixup.


----------



## i is a moose

I see we were thinking the same thought about using 3/8" pipe nipples for thermo pass throughs. I think yours was a better execution, though. I put mine on the side hatch because I was worried about rust on the bare steel.

I really like your side-bracket standoff idea, I'll have to add that to the "to-do" list. Have you thought of punching a hole in the middle of each bracket, and bolting a 90* steel bracket onto the faces of them? I think it might be a convenient way to sneak in another rack.


----------



## smokingirl2

SmokinAl said:


> I bought mine from BBQ Guru & have no problem getting the 90 degree bend thru the hole.


That was so smart! I'm thinking of buying the WSM but am not good with power tools. BBQ guru is the perfect solution! I never would have known about it.Thanks!


----------



## smokingirl2

SmokinAl said:


> I cheated & bought the BBQ guru eyelets, they replace the bolts that hold the brackets for the grates.


What thermometer/probe do you use with these eyelets? BBQ Guru website states that you can't use the Maverick ET-732 with these eyelets...


----------



## jirodriguez

SmokinGirl2 said:


> Which thermometer do you use with these eyelets? BBQ Guru website states that you can't use the ET-732 with them...


I have used several differant therm probes with no issues. I have fit 3 probes with 90° bends through one of my eyelets with no issues what so ever. I believe the issue with the BBQ Guru eyelets is that they keep the diameter small small because they are replacing 1/4-20 bolts, so they have to fit a small hole. But the ones I came up with use a 3/8" diameter threaded rod, wich gives you a much bigger opening for mutiple probes.


----------



## smokeydez

No cutting necessary! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I went to Home Depot and picked up these two packs for less than $4. The shortest piece fits perfectly through the walls of my new Mini WSM build.







http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...&langId=-1&keyword=westinghouse&storeId=10051

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...&langId=-1&keyword=westinghouse&storeId=10051


----------



## smokingirl2

SmokeyDez said:


> No cutting necessary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to Home Depot and picked up these two packs for less than $4. The shortest piece fits perfectly through the walls of my new Mini WSM build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...&langId=-1&keyword=westinghouse&storeId=10051
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25e...&langId=-1&keyword=westinghouse&storeId=10051


Did you drill into your smoker to insert these? If so, what size bit did you use??? If not, where did you put them? Sorry if this is a stupid question with an obvious answer:)


----------



## smokeydez

Yes, I drilled into the smoker. If you use a 3/8" drill bit it will be a snug fit. I used a 7/16" bit which had a little wiggle room that was easily covered with the flat washers during assembly. Or if you do not have a 7/16" bit you can use a 3/8" and just walk it around a little to expand the hole slightly.

Here is what it looks like in the side of my mini.


----------



## smokingirl2

SmokeyDez said:


> Yes, I drilled into the smoker. If you use a 3/8" drill bit it will be a snug fit. I used a 7/16" bit which had a little wiggle room that was easily covered with the flat washers during assembly. Or if you do not have a 7/16" bit you can use a 3/8" and just walk it around a little to expand the hole slightly.
> Here is what it looks like in the side of my mini.


Can I ask what thermometer you are using???


----------



## smokeydez

I have a Maverick ET-732, which the meat probe passes through the shortest length nipple in the set just fine. The others are too long, but if you need more you can use them to fabricate the shorter length if necessary.


----------



## hambone1950

PGSmoker64 said:


> My main question is, how the heck do you get a temperature probe that has a 90 degree bend in it through the eyelets?!?
> 
> I have searched the world over and cannot find a straight probe, so the only thing the 90 degree probes will be good for is measuring smoker temp not meat temp.
> 
> Can anyone help?



I think the short answer is  , you don't put the probe thru the eyelet , you put the jack that goes into the thermometer gizmo thru and then plug it into the unit after..... Then your probe is in the smoker and you can stick it into the meat......unless your probe wire is solid right into your thermo unit....is that the case? Because mine all have a little jack that plugs into the unit.

Also , I would lean toward the 1/2inch IP threaded lamp stock.....the 3/8 IP stuff is pretty small.


----------



## imjesse1

Did you do anything to stop it from rusting over time


----------



## linguica

imjesse1 said:


> Did you do anything to stop it from rusting over time


A quick shot of flat BBQ spray paint with a piece of cardboard that has a 3/4 " hole for masking should do the job. The WSM must be a really good smoker if the only mods needed are a feed through and a few washers.


----------



## rschlank

Linguica said:


> A quick shot of flat BBQ spray paint with a piece of cardboard that has a 3/4 " hole for masking should do the job. The WSM must be a really good smoker if the only mods needed are a feed through and a few washers.
> :th_wsmsmile0ly:



Yes, yes it is!  ;)

I've had mine about a year and still haven't made any mods at all.  I just close the cover over the Maverick wires and it holds the smoke just fine.  Someday maybe....


----------



## veritas456

Not that is easy fast and SMART. It's the type of idea that screams, "why did I not think of that?"

Nice job


----------



## figjam

Rschlank said:


> Linguica said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick shot of flat BBQ spray paint with a piece of cardboard that has a 3/4 " hole for masking should do the job. The WSM must be a really good smoker if the only mods needed are a feed through and a few washers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes it is! ;)
> 
> I've had mine about a year and still haven't made any mods at all. I just close the cover over the Maverick wires and it holds the smoke just fine. Someday maybe....
Click to expand...

Good chance that you shorten the life on the wires this way.  That happened to me with my ECB years ago.  Then I started going through the vent at the top (both the old ECB and my WSM when I upgraded) before making the mod to the WSM for this.


----------



## fwismoker

JIRodriguez said:


> No. they are small enough not to matter. There is a little cap piece you can buy for a couple of cents that would close the hole up if you aren't using it, but I never bother.


Yep and if it did bother you then a tiny piece of foil tape could be placed on the outside to seal it up while cooking.


----------



## ed briney

I just got A SMW 22.5 in moved up from a 18 in been using  the 18 for 20 years now, how do like the 22.5  looks like I have some testing to do.


----------



## kb69co

I did this mod with the lamp parts from Home Depot on my 22.5. I have a BBQ Guru and the lead for the pit probe won't go through the gromet. The clip on the probe end and the plug on the control end won't fit through. So I still have to run that probe under the lid. Any Ideas?


----------



## socalq

kb69co said:


> I did this mod with the lamp parts from Home Depot on my 22.5. I have a BBQ Guru and the lead for the pit probe won't go through the gromet. The clip on the probe end and the plug on the control end won't fit through. So I still have to run that probe under the lid. Any Ideas?


The clip on my CyberQ smoker probe comes off easily with just a gentle tug. Then I snake the probe through the grommet, and re-attach the clip. If you have the same probe, you should be able to do the same thing. YMMV.

HTH.


----------



## overground

Some people have done what is called the "notch mod". http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?350...m-Cajun-Bandit&p=350136&viewfull=1#post350136

I see the benefits this may have, as the probe(s) can be inserted / lifted with the food.

I'm totally tempted to try it, but I think I'll probably chicken out and go with the grommet mod.


----------



## jirodriguez

overground said:


> Some people have done what is called the "notch mod". http://tvwbb.com/showthread.php?350...m-Cajun-Bandit&p=350136&viewfull=1#post350136
> 
> I see the benefits this may have, as the probe(s) can be inserted / lifted with the food.
> 
> I'm totally tempted to try it, but I think I'll probably chicken out and go with the grommet mod.


I lift my top grate out with food on it and the probe left in all the time. The probe wires are long enough, I just pull the extra slack up and if need be just dangle the therm body for a minute or two while I tend to the lower rack. But I am just putting my top rack on my Weber Kettle that sits right next to my WSM so it isn't going far at all.


----------



## dale53

I did the notch on my 18.5 WSM and am happy I did. It solves the little problem with no cost except a bit of elbow grease (and my dremel tool).

Dale53


----------



## joefromaustin

Everyone who replied, Thanks ! I am going to go with JIRodriguez's lamp thingie. That's what I was thinking about from the start.

thanks again, joe


----------



## katman

I thought of doing the mod above but instead I used my dremel cutoff wheel to make a little slit in the lip of my WSM wide enough for two probe wires and deep enough so the lid doesn't crimp them.  Works great and I don't have to fit any probes through a small hole or leave them inside the cooker when I take my meat off.


----------



## bama bbq

I cut a slot. That's my cooker in the link to TVWBB. LOL. Makes life much easier. I notched my mini and kettle for the same reason.


----------



## fwismoker

JoeFromAustin said:


> Everyone who replied, Thanks ! I am going to go with JIRodriguez's lamp thingie. That's what I was thinking about from the start.
> thanks again, joe


or a conduit nut and conduit nipple with a cork plug to seal the hole.   I got a thread on it here somewhere.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140549/maverick-owners-probe-eyelet-solution-sealed


----------



## smoky jim

I just installed two coaxial cable connectors (double female for RG-6 coax, available at Radio Shack, Home Depot, etc.) per Petewoody's suggestion. After drilling out the plastic innards of the connector, I removed two of the bolts that hold the brackets for the top grate, increased the hole size in both the WSM side and the bracket to 3/8", and threaded the connectors through the holes. Secured the connectors using flat washers on both sides as well as appropriate sized nuts. The connectors are able to accept my temp probes that have 90 degree bends in them with no problem.  A great mod for only a couple of bucks and no extra holes in the WSM.


----------



## slipstream436

I've noticed only about 2 or 3 modifications for the Weber Smokey Mountain Smokers for hanging meat inside the smoker. Unfortunately those methods require a CNC machine or a torch of some sort for welding. Neither of which I have nor are they economical for me. So I took a different approach and figured if an grill grate can hold multiple cuts of meat then I can hang multiple pieces from a grate. Here's what I did to modify my 18.5" WSM.

Tools you'll need

Cordless Drill
1/4" drill bit
1/2" six flute countersink
Needle nose pliers 
Regular or Lineman's pliers
Pencil
Level (optional)
Socket wrench
Allen wrench
Nail set.
Materials

10.5" grill grate
1/4" Rubber Lined Clamps (4)
Socket Cap Screws/Smooth 1/4-20-7/8" (4)
1/4"-20 hex nut (4)
Instructions

I used the level to help me figure out what would approximately be level for the grill grate inside the lid of my WSM. Remember to straddle the lid thermometer when drawing the line around the inside so you know roughly where you want the grill grate to sit in it. I removed the rubber lining on the 1/4" clamps and then using the lineman's pliers I straightened my clamps out so I could re-bend them around the grill grate. I did this to the remaining 3 clamps. With the grate set in place and folding the clamps so they sit against the lid I used a punch to dimple the lid so the drill bit didn't walk on me.  I drilled the first hole from the inside of the lid. Then switched to the counter sink and used it to de-bur the metal on the outside so that the socket cap screw would sit flush. Then using a socket cap screw I set it through the new hole and clamp holes and then threaded the hex nut finger tight. From there I proceeded to do the remaining three holes. Using the socket wrench  and allen wrench I tightened the hex nut...not the socket cap screw. I wanted to avoid scaring the outside finish. The end result looks like the following. Now I can use short meat hooks or bacon hangers.













IMG_20130804_142115.jpg



__ slipstream436
__ Aug 4, 2013






The whole setup up.













IMG_20130804_142100.jpg



__ slipstream436
__ Aug 4, 2013






Closer inspection of the outside of the lid. We can see the 4 Socket cap screws.













IMG_20130804_142218.jpg



__ slipstream436
__ Aug 4, 2013






The inside of the lid...lots of room its up pretty high. Also my top grate is removed for space.













IMG_20130804_142234.jpg



__ slipstream436
__ Aug 4, 2013






Close up of the finished mod. Now hang the meat from the grate as needed.

There is approximately 16 to 18 inches of space between the 2.

Thanks.


----------



## joefromaustin

I changed my mind and went for the notch. With a metal 4-inch disc on my cordless drill, took me about 7 minutes. The wires have enough room to slide when in the notch. Onward, Ho !


----------



## bama bbq

slipstream436 said:


> I've noticed only about 2 or 3 modifications for the Weber Smokey Mountain Smokers for hanging meat inside the smoker. Unfortunately those methods require a CNC machine or a torch of some sort for welding. Neither of which I have nor are they economical for me. So I took a different approach and figured if an grill grate can hold multiple cuts of meat then I can hang multiple pieces from a grate. Here's what I did to modify my 18.5" WSM.
> 
> Tools you'll need
> 
> Cordless Drill
> 1/4" drill bit
> 1/2" six flute countersink
> Needle nose pliers
> Regular or Lineman's pliers
> Pencil
> Level (optional)
> Socket wrench
> Allen wrench
> Nail set.
> 
> Materials
> 
> 10.5" grill grate
> 1/4" Rubber Lined Clamps (4)
> Socket Cap Screws/Smooth 1/4-20-7/8" (4)
> 1/4"-20 hex nut (4)
> 
> Instructions
> I used the level to help me figure out what would approximately be level for the grill grate inside the lid of my WSM. Remember to straddle the lid thermometer when drawing the line around the inside so you know roughly where you want the grill grate to sit in it. I removed the rubber lining on the 1/4" clamps and then using the lineman's pliers I straightened my clamps out so I could re-bend them around the grill grate. I did this to the remaining 3 clamps. With the grate set in place and folding the clamps so they sit against the lid I used a punch to dimple the lid so the drill bit didn't walk on me.  I drilled the first hole from the inside of the lid. Then switched to the counter sink and used it to de-bur the metal on the outside so that the socket cap screw would sit flush. Then using a socket cap screw I set it through the new hole and clamp holes and then threaded the hex nut finger tight. From there I proceeded to do the remaining three holes. Using the socket wrench  and allen wrench I tightened the hex nut...not the socket cap screw. I wanted to avoid scaring the outside finish. The end result looks like the following. Now I can use short meat hooks or bacon hangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130804_142115.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slipstream436
> __ Aug 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole setup up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130804_142100.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slipstream436
> __ Aug 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer inspection of the outside of the lid. We can see the 4 Socket cap screws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130804_142218.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slipstream436
> __ Aug 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside of the lid...lots of room its up pretty high. Also my top grate is removed for space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130804_142234.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ slipstream436
> __ Aug 4, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the finished mod. Now hang the meat from the grate as needed.
> 
> There is approximately 16 to 18 inches of space between the 2.
> 
> Thanks.



That is a fantastic idea!


----------



## av8tor

JoeFromAustin said:


> I changed my mind and went for the notch. With a metal 4-inch disc on my cordless drill, took me about 7 minutes. The wires have enough room to slide when in the notch. Onward, Ho !



You won't be disappointed.  I went from the pass through tube to the notch and it is much nicer to use now.  I am so glad I did the switch.


----------



## overground

Thanks for the "grate" idea and detailed post Slipstream.

I may give this one a shot.


----------



## slipstream436

Quick update for my WSM friends. Got my bacon hangers and meat hooks. They fit like a charm. ALSO of more interest here is I know others have used multipled WSM bodies to stack for more room. This great...but not overly practical.  Anyways I found this site that has created a Stacker body expansion. I figure for $33.00 its worth a shot. I'll let you know if its worth it.


----------



## slipstream436

Another update on this idea is it works as long as you have the stacker expansion so that the meat thermometer can be inserted AND also 8 lbs of meat hung from the lid is pretty heavy to be holding one handed. Beyond that it works perfectly fine with the bacon hangers.


----------



## slippin

Hi guys!

Thanks for the lamp idea! I did that last night and it worked out perfectly!

Final results:













IMG_20130903_190126_179.jpg



__ slippin
__ Sep 3, 2013






Another shot with the lid on:













IMG_20130903_190502_853.jpg



__ slippin
__ Sep 3, 2013






Thanks again for the great idea!


----------



## wmmcdonald7

At first I drilled a hole and installed a grommet as discussed in previous posts. After doing that I decided to use the notch method. I cut a notch with my Dremel tool and a cut-off wheel.

My notch is not as neat as the one pictured in a previous post but it works perfectly.  I  install a removable bracket in the hole I drilled previously to hang my Maverick ET 732 transmitter.

Remember the first rule of Dremel tools: "There's no problem that can't be made worse by using a Dremel tool."

Thanks to all for your comments.


----------



## pryan1877

That looks really good.


----------

